# Raleigh Sports back on the road.



## Miguello (Mar 13, 2009)

I found this a week or so ago for $18. One of the dirtiest bikes I've ever found. New tires, grease, and brake cables and it's ready to go. It looks like it was sprayed down with LPS-3 and stored in a barn with an open door, lol. The brakes were covered with this very hard to remove brown gunk, as was most of the chrome. I can only imagine it helped to preserve it .,,,,MG


----------



## Ariel View (Mar 13, 2009)

Bee ewe tea full!  You did a great job on the clean up.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 26, 2009)

It looks like the larger adult frame as well-- if so, that's a steal. The larger frame Sports are great for full-grown adults and command higher prices.


----------



## _bigroad-cafe_ (Mar 27, 2009)

My project Raleigh from Thailand.


----------



## Doohickie (Apr 26, 2009)

Miguello said:


> I found this a week or so ago for $18. One of the dirtiest bikes I've ever found. New tires, grease, and brake cables and it's ready to go. It looks like it was sprayed down with LPS-3 and stored in a barn with an open door, lol. The brakes were covered with this very hard to remove brown gunk, as was most of the chrome. I can only imagine it helped to preserve it .,,,,MG




Wow that bike looks familiar....


----------



## Miguello (Apr 26, 2009)

Doohickie said:


> Wow that bike looks familiar....





How so? You know something I don't? Only the local guys here have seen it in person, on the Sunday ride a month or so ago. It came from a lady who takes over abandoned storage units.


Oh you mean from bikeforums, hehe.....Mystery solved.


----------



## thom (Sep 8, 2009)

Great job. I noticed the painted fender braces. I like the look. I don't believe I've ever had a bike with painted braces except for the bike someone had painted with a brush and house paint.Maybe it's a Raleigh thing. I don't have any Raleighs at present.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Nov 4, 2009)

Heres my 53 raleigh sport, have'nt  cleaned it yet


----------



## ftwelder (Apr 15, 2010)

_bigroad-cafe_ said:


> My project Raleigh from Thailand.




What model and year is that bike?  




Miguello, nice work. I hope I get such a result with my project.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 16, 2010)

*Beautiful job!*

Looks awesome. Is that brown or a dark copper? A local bike buddy would really love to have it,He has a nice collection of Brit lightweights.

Pat


----------



## ftwelder (Apr 18, 2010)

my new baby and first classic. Couldn't wait for my turn to share.


----------



## IJamEcono (Apr 18, 2010)

FTwelder...very nice!


----------

